
The duct tape programmer - wheresvic1
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2009/09/23/the-duct-tape-programmer/
======
apsdsm
"[...]unit tests are not critical. If there’s no unit test the customer isn’t
going to complain about that."

Love this quote. It's absolutely true, but the programmers who inherit and
have to take care of you code are probably going to have a lot to say about
it.

